# HELP Turning Pool cues



## Big E (Apr 3, 2008)

I am really new to turning and wanted to know if anyone has any suggestion on what type of wood to use for turning a pool cue. I know you can use just about anything but I wanted to know what is recomended and what will also look great. Also if anyone knows of any links or magazine articles that could help me that would be great too. And also any help on some inlay work on the cue as well. Thanks in advace for all of yall imput.:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

You might want to go to this forum and have a look at this guys work, you might have to reg. LB..

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=34380


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

Very good advice littlebuddha, excellent step by step layout of what's involved in building a pool cue. 

I use very different methods with my cues, I have two custom cue companies. Unfortunatly most of my methods are trade secrets so I'm glad you posted that link.

Big E, if you have any questions about cues I'd be happy to answer them. My current methods have evolved so far from the router method over the last 10 years that I can tell you anything you want to know about the router method without divulging trade secrets.

I don't want to seem snobish by keeping stuff secret but i currently make my employees sign nondisclosure paperwork before they can even see the shop, and I'm working on patents for several of my custom tools and tooling methods.
Best of luck,
Randy.


----------



## Big E (Apr 3, 2008)

*Router*

Graphiti,

I didn't even know you could use the router to make a cue. You must have some kind of sliding table for your router. I am guessing. If you could please email me any information that you can for this style of making a cue. I understand and respect that you cant tell me alot of your secrates. So whatever you are willing to tell me would be great. I just really wanted to know manily about how you choice your woods and if you mix diffent types, do you just glueing them together or do you use one solid piece then route out the places that you are going to put the diffenernt types of wood. And if you glue them up what do you use for the core?

Thanks everyone so far for the replys. littlebuddha great link.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll get some stuff together for you, including pictures and sources for parts. Probably be later tonight.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the link to Atlas Billiard Supplies

http://www.cuestik.com/

They are an excellent source for ALL the parts you will need to make a pool cue. As the shaft of the cue MUST be turned with a ultra low force cutter it is much simpler to use their shaft blanks. The first 10 or so cues I built I used their shaft blanks for. I did have a router setup so I used their Maple dowels. I was just looking at their site and they have alot of new stuff since the last time I was on their site. I have used industrial suppliers for years so I haven't needed anything from Atlas in a really long time. While I was on the site I put in an order for some stuff.

Take a look at their site and the jpeg I'm posting, If i get the chance tomorrow I'll post a diagram of the setup for the router. 
Randy


----------



## rizziot (Sep 20, 2009)

*non wood pool cue inlays*

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I want to know how to do the composit inlays like they have on the Poison pool cues? I really like the direction the new 'modern' cues are taking. Don't get me wrong, I still love my predator and wood cues in general, but I am liking the tire tread and other exotic looks that are coming into play. Look at these Poison pool cues specifically the cyanide cues (white with rubber inlays). How would you go about adding this to your cue? 

My father is an avid woodworker so I suspect I will have his help with this project. It will however be our first time making a pool cue. Would we be better off to just start with a plain cue or with his (over 15 years) experience do you think we could just start with something like one of these? 

Also any idea where to order blank predator shafts?

Thanks in advance!


----------

